# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  Σκουπακι hoover. Τι του έκανα θεέ μου ?

## ba99297

Παιδιά γεια χαρά
Θα ήθελα να προσθέσω άλλη μία γκέλα στο ενεργητικό μου ως άπειρος και ερασιτέχνης...
Περιεργαζόμενος ένα επαναφορτιζόμενο σκουπάκι Hoover των 9.6 volt του οποίου οι μπατατρίες τα έχουν παίξει σκέφτηκα. Δεν το κάνω να δουλεύει απευθείας με ρεύμα και να το έχω με καλόδιο , αντί να δίνω 15 και 20 ευρώ για μπαταρίες.
Το ανοίγω λοιπόν βγάζω τις μπαταρίες και του δίνω από τροφοδοτικό 12 volt. Έδειχνε να δουλεύει κανονικά
Στην συνέχεια βάζω το τροφοδοτικό να φορτώσει μία μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου και μετά από κανένα 10λεπτο ξαναδοκιμάζω να συθνδέσω το τροφοδοτικό στο σκουπάκι. Τότε έγινε το εξής
Με τα ίδια volt που έδωσα την πρώτη φορά είδα το σκουπάκι να γυρίζει πολύ πιο αργά, την ασφάλεια ( που την είχε στο +) να πυρακτώνεται και να καίγεται. Και όταν ακόμη παρέκαμψα την ασφάλεια πάλι το μοτέρ γυρνούσε αργά και το αμπερόμετρο στο τροφοδοτικό είχε κολλήσει τέρμα δεξιά (7 ampere). Τιο ίδιο συνέβει και όταν ακόμη έδωσα 12 βολτ απαυθείας πάνω στο μοτέρ παρακάμπτοντας όλα τα ηλεκτρονικά μέρη.
Τι μπορεί να έκανα ?
Τι ήταν αυτό που δούλεψε σωστά την πρώτη φορά και δεν δούλεψε την δεύτερη ?
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## PCMan

Του έδωσες 2,4V παραπάνω και κάηκε το μοτερ.
Στην αρχή δούλευε κανονικά μέχρι να ζεσταθεί και να καεί.

Τωρα γυρνάει αργά και τραβάει πολλά Α γιατί δεν έχει βραχυκυκλώσει τελείως. Έχουν μείνει κάποιες σπείρες απείραχτες(γυρνάει αργά) και άλλες έχουν κολλήσει μεταξύ τους (τραβαει πολλά Α)

----------


## Danza

> Του έδωσες 2,4V παραπάνω και κάηκε το μοτερ.
> Στην αρχή δούλευε κανονικά μέχρι να ζεσταθεί και να καεί.
> 
> Τωρα γυρνάει αργά και τραβάει πολλά Α γιατί δεν έχει βραχυκυκλώσει τελείως. Έχουν μείνει κάποιες σπείρες απείραχτες(γυρνάει αργά) και άλλες έχουν κολλήσει μεταξύ τους (τραβαει πολλά Α)


Ακριβώς αυτό....
Οι σπείρες που έχουν κολλήσει μεταξύ τους ζορίζουν τον ρότορα μέσα να γυρίσει ελεύθερα με συνέπεια να τραβάει πολλά αμπέρ....

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Έτσι ή αλλιώς είναι για φούντο, τώρα αν νομίζεις πως πιάνουν τα χέρια σου εξαρμοσέτο……και ίσως είναι επισκευάσιμο.

----------


## NOE

(με τον συμβολισμό " *=>* " εννοώ " *συνεπάγεται* " )
Λίγες σπείρες => πηνιο μικρής αυτεπαγωγής => μικρή σύνθετη αντίσταση => παλλά amper => ισχυρό μαγνητικό πεδίο => γυρίζει γρήγορα !!!

Φίλε μου έλενξε αν η φτερωτή με τον κινητήρα περιστρέφονται ελεύθερα η είναι φρακαρισμένα...
Αλλιώς αποσύνδεσε οτιδήποτε καλώδιο πάει στον κινητήρα και δώσε τάση απευθείας στον κινητήρα να δεις αν γυρίζει σωστά.
Υποψιάζομαι ότι το σκουπάκι έχει κάποιο ενεργό κύκλωμα φόρτισης για τις μπαταρίες το οποίο μπορεί να κάηκε (βραχυκύκλωσε) είτε λόγω υπέρτασης (12Volt) είτε, κατά συνέπεια, του υψηλού ρεύματος που τράβηξε ο κινητήρας και των υψηλών κορυφών ανάστροφης τάσης που πιθανόν να παρήγαγε.
Ο κινητήρας δεν καίγεται εύκολα (εκτός αν τον δούλευες πάρα πολύ ώρα), γιατί η ροή του αέρα (που αυξάνεται όσο αυξάνεις την τάση) είναι κατάλληλα προσανατολισμένη ώστε να τον ψύχει.

----------


## PCMan

Το σκέφτηκα κι αυτό. Το λογικό είναι να γυρίζει γρήγορα αλλά σκέφτηκα και το άλλο.
Μπορεί να βραχυκύκλωσε τμήμα αυτού και να μην μαγνητίζεται ομοιόμορφα με αποτέλεσμα να σπρώχνει τον ρότορα στα τοιχώματα του κινητήρα και να χάνει στροφές.
Μπορεί να λέω και βλακείες... Υποθέσεις κάνω. Δεν ξέρω πως ακριβώς λειτουργούν οι κινητήρες..

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Το σκέφτηκα κι αυτό. Το λογικό είναι να γυρίζει γρήγορα αλλά σκέφτηκα και το άλλο. Μπορεί να βραχυκύκλωσε τμήμα αυτού και να μην μαγνητίζεται ομοιόμορφα με αποτέλεσμα να σπρώχνει τον ρότορα στα τοιχώματα του κινητήρα και να χάνει στροφές. Μπορεί να λέω και βλακείες... Υποθέσεις κάνω. Δεν ξέρω πως ακριβώς λειτουργούν οι κινητήρες..


  Καθόλου απίθανο να έχει μια όμοια βλάβη.

----------


## NOE

Όχι δεν λες βλακείες, αυτό που λες ισχύει, μπορεί δλδ να καεί ένα τύλιγμα από τον ρότορα αλλά τα υπόλοιπα να λειτουργούν, σε αυτή την περίπτωση ο κινητήρας λειτουργεί κάπως σαν "διακεκομμένα" τον νιώθεις δλδ να "χοροπηδάει" και γιαυτό δεν μπορεί να στροφάρει. Μάλιστα αν παρατηρήσεις τα καρβουνάκια την ώρα της λειτουργίας θα διαπιστώσεις ότι σπινθηρίζουν. Απλά ήθελα να αναδείξω ότι το φαινόμενο αυτό δεν οφείλεται σε "μείωση" των σπειρών. 

Συγκεκριμένα, αν το σκουπάκι έχει φορτιστή και άλλα ηλεκτρονικά κυκλώματα στο εσωτερικό του, ο κινητήρας είναι το τελευταίο πράγμα που μπορεί να καεί γιαυτό πρότεινα να το ξανα-ελένξει κάπως διαφορετικά. Υπόψιν ότι αν το τροφοδότησε με φορτιστή μπαταριών αυτοκινήτου, η τάση δεν είναι 12V αλλά τουλάχιστον 14V.

----------


## PCMan

> Όχι δεν λες βλακείες, αυτό που λες ισχύει, μπορεί δλδ να καεί ένα τύλιγμα από τον ρότορα αλλά τα υπόλοιπα να λειτουργούν, σε αυτή την περίπτωση ο κινητήρας λειτουργεί κάπως σαν "διακεκομμένα" τον νιώθεις δλδ να "χοροπηδάει" και γιαυτό δεν μπορεί να στροφάρει. Μάλιστα αν παρατηρήσεις τα καρβουνάκια την ώρα της λειτουργίας θα διαπιστώσεις ότι σπινθηρίζουν. Απλά ήθελα να αναδείξω ότι το φαινόμενο αυτό δεν οφείλεται σε "μείωση" των σπειρών. 
> 
> Συγκεκριμένα, αν το σκουπάκι έχει φορτιστή και άλλα ηλεκτρονικά κυκλώματα στο εσωτερικό του, ο κινητήρας είναι το τελευταίο πράγμα που μπορεί να καεί γιαυτό πρότεινα να το ξανα-ελένξει κάπως διαφορετικά. Υπόψιν ότι αν το τροφοδότησε με φορτιστή μπαταριών αυτοκινήτου, η τάση δεν είναι 12V αλλά τουλάχιστον 14V.


Πάντως είπε 


> Τιο ίδιο συνέβει και όταν ακόμη έδωσα 12 βολτ απαυθείας πάνω στο μοτέρ παρακάμπτοντας όλα τα ηλεκτρονικά μέρη.


 άρα ο κινητήρας κάηκε λογικά...

----------


## KOKAR

με 2,4ν παραπάνω δεν προκαλείς ζημια στο μοτέρ, τουλάχιστον οχι σε τόσο μικρο χρονο
καθάρισε τα καρβουνάκια και ξαναδοκίμασε

----------


## PCMan

Ούτε η τάση ξέρουμε πόση ήταν ακριβώς, ούτε ο χρόνος.

----------


## ba99297

Παιδιά πρώτα απ όλα ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις ολων σας
Να διευκρινίσω ορισμένα πράγματα
Αρχικά να πω ότι το τροφοδοτικό έχει την δυνατότητα να ρυθμίσεις τα βολτ. Δεν βγάζει μόνο μια συγκεκριμένη τάση
Δεν είναι ακριβώς φορτιστής μπαταριών, ασχετα αν εγώ το χρησιμοποίησα για αυτό το σκοπό
Το σκουπάκι έχει λεντακια που δείχνουν το επίπεδο σταθμης της μπαταρίας. Από εκεί πήρα θάρρος εγώ και ενώ έδινα 12 βολτ ανάβαν τα 3 από τα 5 λαμπάκια, οπότε υπέθεσα ότι δεν υπερτροφοδοτείται με κίνδυνο να καεί. Αυτό δεν έγινε για πάνω από 10-15 δευτερόλεπτα συνεχόμενα. Για μένα το παράδοξο είναι ότι ενώ την πρώτη φορά όλα έδειχναν να δουλεύουν σωστά, την επόμενη πυράκτωσε η ασφάλεια και όλα πηγαίναν αργά. Επίσης η υπερβάλουσα τροφοδοσία σε βολτ προέκυψε από το γεγονός ότι έστω και με 12 βολτ ( στην αρχική προσπάθεια ) δεν το άκουγα να δουλεύει τόσο γρήγορα όσο με την μπαταρία των 9.6 βολτ.Γι αυτό το λόγο ( σε συνδυασμό με την χαμηλή ένδειξη που δείχναν τα λεντ για την δύναμη της μπαταρίας-η οποία είχε αποσυνδεθεί...) έδωσα παραπάνω βολτ.

----------


## Μιχάλης123

> Όχι δεν λες βλακείες, αυτό που λες ισχύει, μπορεί δλδ να καεί ένα τύλιγμα από τον ρότορα αλλά τα υπόλοιπα να λειτουργούν, σε αυτή την περίπτωση ο κινητήρας λειτουργεί κάπως σαν "διακεκομμένα" τον νιώθεις δλδ να "χοροπηδάει" και γιαυτό δεν μπορεί να στροφάρει. Μάλιστα αν παρατηρήσεις τα καρβουνάκια την ώρα της λειτουργίας θα διαπιστώσεις ότι σπινθηρίζουν. Απλά ήθελα να αναδείξω ότι το φαινόμενο αυτό δεν οφείλεται σε "μείωση" των σπειρών. 
> 
> Συγκεκριμένα, αν το σκουπάκι έχει φορτιστή και άλλα ηλεκτρονικά κυκλώματα στο εσωτερικό του, ο κινητήρας είναι το τελευταίο πράγμα που μπορεί να καεί γιαυτό πρότεινα να το ξανα-ελένξει κάπως διαφορετικά. Υπόψιν ότι αν το τροφοδότησε με φορτιστή μπαταριών αυτοκινήτου, η τάση δεν είναι 12V αλλά τουλάχιστον 14V.




ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ,

ΕΓΩ ΕΧΩ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΣΚΟΥΠΑΚΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ 14.4 V ΤΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΣΤΑ 2.000 Α : ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΜΕΤΑΣΧΗΜΑΤΙΣΤΗ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΩ ΑΠΕΥΘΕΙΑΣ ΜΕ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟ..?.. ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΒΑΖΩ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΕΣ ????

----------


## panayiotis1

Mιχάλη!!!  Γράψε με λίγο μεγαλυτέρα γράμματα, δε βλεπει κανεις να τα διαβασει!

(κανόνες του foroum)

----------


## FILMAN

> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ,
> 
> ΕΓΩ ΕΧΩ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΣΚΟΥΠΑΚΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ 14.4 V ΤΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΣΤΑ 2.000 Α : ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΜΕΤΑΣΧΗΜΑΤΙΣΤΗ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΩ ΑΠΕΥΘΕΙΑΣ ΜΕ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟ..?.. ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΒΑΖΩ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΕΣ ????


Φυσικά............

----------


## PCMan

> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ,
> 
> ΕΓΩ ΕΧΩ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΣΚΟΥΠΑΚΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ 14.4 V ΤΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΣΤΑ 2.000 Α : ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΜΕΤΑΣΧΗΜΑΤΙΣΤΗ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΩ ΑΠΕΥΘΕΙΑΣ ΜΕ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟ..?.. ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΒΑΖΩ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΕΣ ????


* ΠΟΣΑ ΜΑΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΜΙΑ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑ?*

----------


## FILMAN

Έχει κάποια σημασία αυτό;

----------


## PCMan

> Έχει κάποια σημασία αυτό;


Έτσι δεν θα ξέρουμε πόσα A μετασχηματιστή θα βάλει?

----------


## FILMAN

Όχι βέβαια. Αν το μοτεράκι τραβάει π.χ. 5Α οι μπαταρίες μπορεί να είναι 2500mAh ή 5000mAh. Στη μια περίπτωση διαρκούν μισή ώρα, στην άλλη μία. Πώς λοιπόν σε βοηθάει η γνώση της χωρητικότητάς τους;

----------


## PCMan

> Όχι βέβαια. Αν το μοτεράκι τραβάει π.χ. 5Α οι μπαταρίες μπορεί να είναι 2500mAh ή 5000mAh. Στη μια περίπτωση διαρκούν μισή ώρα, στην άλλη μία. Πώς λοιπόν σε βοηθάει η γνώση της χωρητικότητάς τους;


Καλά ντε! Μη βαράς!  :Tongue2: 
Ε τότε μήπως είναι καλύτερα να μετρήσει την κατανάλωση όσο λειτουργεί με τις μπαταρίες?

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι, αλλά θέλει προσοχή γιατί αν η τάση των μπαταριών είναι πεσμένη (που μάλλον θα είναι) θα μετρήσει ένα ρεύμα χαμηλότερο του κανονικού...

----------


## agis68

PCMAN έχεις γραψει 2.000Α????


το Cern τρέχεις? ή σκουπακι?

----------


## KOKAR

> PCMAN έχεις γραψει 2.000Α????
> 
> 
> το Cern τρέχεις? ή σκουπακι?


προφανώς είναι 2000mA

off topic...
Αγη την Τν θα έρθεις να την πάρεις η να τη ν βγάλω στο δρόμο ?

----------


## PCMan

> Ναι, αλλά θέλει προσοχή γιατί αν η τάση των μπαταριών είναι πεσμένη (που μάλλον θα είναι) θα μετρήσει ένα ρεύμα χαμηλότερο του κανονικού...


Σωστά. Δηλαδή θα ήταν καλύτερα να βάλει ένα τροφοδοτικό αρκετών Α και να δει τι τραβάει.




> PCMAN έχεις γραψει 2.000Α????
> 
> 
> το Cern τρέχεις? ή σκουπακι?


Δεν το έγραψα εγώ! 2Α εννοεί.

----------


## FILMAN

> Σωστά. Δηλαδή θα ήταν καλύτερα να βάλει ένα τροφοδοτικό αρκετών Α και να δει τι τραβάει.


Το καλύτερο!

----------


## teofril

Καλημέρα στο forum, έχω το ίδιο σκουπάκι hoover 14,4 volt DC 100W, που  τροφοδοτείται από 12 μπαταρίες 1300mAh και θέλω όπως ο Μιχάλης να το  τροφοδοτήσω κατευθείαν από τη πρίζα του σπιτιού. Φαντάζομαι θα το  συνδέσω στην έξοδο της μπαταρίας προς το μοτέρ, η ερώτησή μου είναι τι τροφοδοτικό να πάρω και εαν χρειάζεται και μαμία άλλη μετατροπή εσωτερικά στο σκουπάκι.

----------


## FILMAN

Πάρε ένα μετασχηματιστή 100W με δευτερεύον 15V και βάλε του στην έξοδο μια γέφυρα ανόρθωσης.

----------


## nyannaco

> Πάρε ένα μετασχηματιστή 100W με δευτερεύον 15V και βάλε του στην έξοδο μια γέφυρα ανόρθωσης.


Αυτό θα δώσει 15V x sqrt(2) = 21V DC μετά την ανόρθωση και εξομάλυνση και θα το στείλει. Θέλει μετασχηματιστή με 10V δευτερεύον για να πάει στα 14.14V DC.

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν ανέφερα τίποτα για εξομάλυνση.

----------


## nyannaco

Σκέτη ανόρθωση, χωρίς εξομάλυνση; Πώς θα ανταποκριθεί το μετεράκι, το έχεις δοκιμάσει ή έστω δει να δουλεύει;

----------


## JOUN

Γιατι να μην δουλεψει;Το ρολο της εξομαλυνσης θα κανει η αυτεπαγωγη απο το πηνιο του μοτερ.

----------


## FILMAN

Βασικά δεν έχει καν ανάγκη από εξομάλυνση, είτε αυτή προέρχεται από κάποιο πυκνωτή, είτε από το ίδιο το τύλιγμα του μοτέρ. Το έχω κάνει και στην πράξη, αλλά και χωρίς αυτό καταλαβαίνεις ότι θα δουλέψει χωρίς πρόβλημα.

----------


## teofril

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις!

Επειδή μπερδεύτηκα, τελικά να κάνω αυτό;




> Πάρε ένα μετασχηματιστή 100W με δευτερεύον 15V και βάλε του στην έξοδο μια γέφυρα ανόρθωσης.

----------


## KOLES1973

Τελικά τι έγινε με αυτό το σκουπάκι δούλεψε?εγώ έχω το Hoover  14.4v και 70w .Έχω πάρει ένα μετασχηματιστή ns-lc90au στα 90w και με επιλογές από 15v έως 24v .Αν διάβασα καλά πρέπει να κάνω και γέφυρα στην έξοδο, αλλά μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος τι είναι η γέφυρα και πως γίνεται; μέχρι τώρα που έκανα μόνος μου την προσπάθειά περνει στροφή και σταματάει και μετά πάλι το ίδιο (επαναλαμβανόμενα ).

----------


## KOLES1973

Τελικά τι έκανες φίλε μου???

----------


## FILMAN

> Τελικά τι έγινε με αυτό το σκουπάκι δούλεψε?εγώ έχω το Hoover  14.4v και 70w .Έχω πάρει ένα μετασχηματιστή ns-lc90au στα 90w και με επιλογές από 15v έως 24v .Αν διάβασα καλά πρέπει να κάνω και γέφυρα στην έξοδο, αλλά μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος τι είναι η γέφυρα και πως γίνεται; μέχρι τώρα που έκανα μόνος μου την προσπάθειά περνει στροφή και σταματάει και μετά πάλι το ίδιο (επαναλαμβανόμενα ).


Προφανώς αυτό που έβαλες δεν είναι μετασχηματιστής αλλά παλμοτροφοδοτικό. Εμείς είπαμε να βάλει έναν μετασχηματιστή:
http://venieris.com/%CE%97%CE%9B%CE%...4/Default.aspx
ο οποίος βγάζει εναλλασσόμενο και κατά συνέπεια πρέπει να μπει στην έξοδό του μια γέφυρα ανόρθωσης:
http://venieris.com/%CE%97%CE%9B%CE%...8/Default.aspx
για να το κάνει συνεχές.

Η γέφυρα θέλει και ψύξη.

----------


## KOLES1973

> Προφανώς αυτό που έβαλες δεν είναι μετασχηματιστής αλλά παλμοτροφοδοτικό. Εμείς είπαμε να βάλει έναν μετασχηματιστή:
> http://venieris.com/%CE%97%CE%9B%CE%...4/Default.aspx
> ο οποίος βγάζει εναλλασσόμενο και κατά συνέπεια πρέπει να μπει στην έξοδό του μια γέφυρα ανόρθωσης:
> http://venieris.com/%CE%97%CE%9B%CE%...8/Default.aspx
> για να το κάνει συνεχές.
> 
> Η γέφυρα θέλει και ψύξη.


και τι ειναι η ψύξη?
δηλαδη αυτο΄ς ο μετασχηματιστής που αγώρασα πάει για επιστροφη..έτσι?(σου παραθέτω και φωτογραφία του)
και στην θέση του θα αγορασω αυτά που μου έβαλες...είναι τσεκαρισμένο τελικά ότι θα έχουμε καλο αποτέεσμα(συγνώμη που ρωτάω αλλά μην πανε τζάμπα τα λεφτά

----------


## nyannaco

Προσοχή στους όρους, άλλο μετασχηματιστής (που δίνει στην έξοδο εναλλασσόμενο όπως αυτό στο πρώτο link του Φίλιππου), άλλο τροφοδοτικό (που δίνει στην έξοδο συνεχές).
Αυτό που χρειάζεσαι εσύ είναι είτε η λύση του Φίλιππου (μετασχηματιστής και γέφυρα ανόρθωσης) είτε τροφοδοτικό DC.
Αυτό που αγόρασες ΔΕΝ είναι μετασχηματιστής, είναι τροφοδοτικό DC! Αλλά:
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ενώ λέει 90W (το άλλο με τον Τοτό, που λέμε...), στην έξοδο δίνει το πολύ 1,6Α, οπότε στα 15V το πολύ 24W, και στα 24V το πολύ 38,4W. Κλασσικός κινέζος...
Και ένα θεματάκι ακόμη: στην τελευταία σου φωτογραφία, η πλακετίστα αριστερά φαίνεται άσκημα αρπαγμένη στην περιοχή των βαττικών αντιστάσεων. Θέλει κοίταγμα, ανέβασε καλές φωτογραφίες ολόκληρης της πλακέτας και από τις δύο πλευρές (πάνω-κάτω).

----------


## FILMAN

Επίσης το μοτέρ απαιτεί πολύ ρεύμα στην εκκίνηση που κάνει το τροφοδοτικό να νομίζει ότι έγινε βραχυκύκλωμα στην έξοδό του και να κλείνει... Δηλαδή ενώ μπορεί να έχει την ικανότητα να το λειτουργήσει, δεν έχει την ικανότητα να το ξεκινήσει...

Οπότε με έναν μετασχηματιστή και μια γέφυρα ξεπερνάς το πρόβλημα. Το λινκ που σου έβαλα για μετασχηματιστή είναι ενδεικτικό, εσύ θέλεις έναν μετασχηματιστή που να δίνει 15V στα 5Α τουλάχιστον, και μια γέφυρα σαν αυτή που σου έδειξα. Η γέφυρα θέλει και ψύξη, δηλαδή να στερεωθεί πάνω σε κάτι τέτοιο:
http://venieris.com/%CE%97%CE%9B%CE%...8/Default.aspx
(ενδεικτική φωτογραφία)

----------


## KOLES1973

παιδια σας ευχαριστώ πολυ για την βοήθεια ανεβάζω φώτο απο την πλακέτα (πάνω κάτω)και αυτη η συνδεσμολογία είναι από την αποτυχημένη μου προσπάθεια !Το παλμοτροφοδοτικο επιστράφηκε και αν μου πείτε ότι η πλακέτα είναι καλή πάω για αγορά. Των πραγμάτων που μου ειπατε γιατί το ηλεκτρολογιο μου δεν τα είχε (γύρω στα 36 ευρώ)

----------


## FILMAN

Αυτή η πλακέτα είναι για τη φόρτιση των μπαταριών, δεν τη χρειάζεσαι πια.

----------


## KOLES1973

> Αυτή η πλακέτα είναι για τη φόρτιση των μπαταριών, δεν τη χρειάζεσαι πια.


ΆΡα προχωράω στην αγορά των εξαρτημάτων.. αλλά θα χρειαστεί βοήθεια από εσάς γιατί δεν το έχω ξανακάνει,ελπίζω να την έχω.. 😊😃😀🔨🔩🔧
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για όλα!!!! Ότι κάνω θα ανεβάσω και Βίντεο. Για όποιον άλλον. χρειαστεί!

----------


## KOLES1973

Τελικά στο μαγαζί με αποτρέψαν λέγοντας μου ότι το μοτεράκι μπορεί να καεί γιατί ο μετασχηματιστής είναι 15v.Εσείς τι λέτε?

----------


## FILMAN

Εμείς λέμε ότι δεν θα καεί διότι η γέφυρα έχει μια πτώση τάσης που ξεπερνάει το 1V στα μεγάλα ρεύματα, και εκτός αυτού κανένα μοτέρ 14.4V δεν καίγεται στα 15V. Μιλάμε για διαφορά 4%. Έλεος.

----------

